# Flash Games



## FaradayCaged (Mar 27, 2010)

If you play flash games, what are your favourites?

I spend FAR too much time playing tower defence games like 'Flash Element Towers Defence 2' 'Desktop Tower Defence' 'Canyon Defence' etc..

Theres also a RPG style game I can play for hours "Swords and Sandals 2", love it, although its bloody hard to complete!

So.... whats yours?

EDIT: Added Links Below

Flash Element Tower Defence 2
Desktop Tower Defence
Canyon Defence
Swords and Sandals 2


----------



## Silva (Mar 28, 2010)

Sometimes, I lose a few minutes playing Canabalt. There was some basketball physics game too, but can't find the link ATM.


----------



## fogbat (Mar 28, 2010)

Primary is a _brilliant_ action / platformer / puzzler game. Best flash game I've played in ages.


----------



## bi0boy (Mar 28, 2010)

Some of my fav free online ones:
RaidenX - Classic arcade style game
Storm the House 3 - Defence game
Bunny Invasion 2 - Defence game
Battalion Nemesis - Strategy blowing stuff up game
Mushroom Revolution - Tower Defence game

My fav one well worth the $ : Plants vs Zombies


----------



## debaser (Mar 28, 2010)

Silva said:


> Sometimes, I lose a few minutes playing Canabalt. There was some basketball physics game too, but can't find the link ATM.



Canabalt's sucessor - Robot Unicorn Attack

itsa fabulous game.


----------



## bhamgeezer (Mar 28, 2010)

debaser said:


> Canabalt's sucessor - Robot Unicorn Attack
> 
> itsa fabulous game.



Awesome game! You will fail!


----------



## Silva (Mar 28, 2010)

debaser said:


> Canabalt's sucessor - Robot Unicorn Attack
> 
> itsa fabulous game.


----------



## Mooncat (Mar 29, 2010)

Demolition City 2 over at Armorgames.com 

And Cogs on Steam is well worth a fiver


----------

